# Middle Children



## Scott (Mar 26, 2007)

Does anyone have experience raising middle children that could share experiences with the so-called Middle Child Syndrome? Anyone know any resources on the topic (how to parent middle children)? Thanks


----------



## CDM (Mar 26, 2007)

Scott said:


> Does anyone have experience raising middle children that could share experiences with the so-called Middle Child Syndrome? Anyone know any resources on the topic (how to parent middle children)? Thanks



Go out of your way to give them extra time and attention. Yes, I know it sounds like favoritism. Yes, I know its sounds unfair.

Just do it.

The fact is they do fall in the cracks between younger/infant children and the older schooled children.


----------



## Dieter Schneider (Mar 26, 2007)

Scott said:


> Does anyone have experience raising middle children that could share experiences with the so-called Middle Child Syndrome? Anyone know any resources on the topic (how to parent middle children)? Thanks



Tyr http://www.tbcnj.org/training-your-children.html


----------



## Scott (Mar 26, 2007)

Dieter Schneider said:


> Tyr http://www.tbcnj.org/training-your-children.html



Which one deals with birth order?


----------



## Dieter Schneider (Mar 26, 2007)

Scott said:


> Which one deals with birth order?



I think you need to listen to the whole lot - it's a tall order, but if you are after a quick solution, well, you've got the wrong guy!


----------



## Scott (Mar 26, 2007)

Dieter Schneider said:


> I think you need to listen to the whole lot - it's a tall order, but if you are after a quick solution, well, you've got the wrong guy!


I am just looking for insight into a specific issue, birth order's effect on middle children .


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Mar 27, 2007)

The way to avoid any Middle Child Syndrome is to continue having a bunch of kids of course! That way you constantly rotate who the middle kid is.  

In all seriousness, I am a middle child and was neglected in many ways, but I believe it helped shape my character for the good. 

My current middle child is without a doubt the most overlooked in my household. My wife and I are mindful of this and try to give her some special attention. 

Have you heard of _[ame="http://www.amazon.com/New-Birth-Order-Book-Why/dp/0800756797"]The New Birth Order Book[/ame]_ by Kevin Leman? I have not read it, but am a little familiar with the author. He has a large family and specializes in Christian-focused family counseling. I was turned toward him by my United Brethren Pastor back in my broad evangelical days before my wife and I discovering the reformation. His video on marriage was given to us during our premarital counseling.


----------



## BJClark (Mar 28, 2007)

Scott;



> Does anyone have experience raising middle children that could share experiences with the so-called Middle Child Syndrome? Anyone know any resources on the topic (how to parent middle children)? Thanks



What specifically are you looking for?

I am a middle child and have a middle child...

There is a 4 year age gap between oldest to middle and a 2 year age gap
between the middle and youngest. 

I have had to tell the oldest that she couldn't play a sport in the fall one year because her younger sister was playing a sport, the oldest played basketball, in the summer and wanted to play again in the fall, but my middle daughter wanted to play softball in the fall..and I couldn't be at both so, since the oldest played in the summer and we all went to her practices and games, she could do the same for her sister in the sport she wanted to play.

My youngest skateboards, so there are various times throughout the year we all go to the skatepark to cheer him on when he wants to be in a skate competition. 

So while it can be a balancing act, you need to make time for each of them, even if it means they don't all have activities going on at the same time.


----------

